# Skimmer Skiff 16.6



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Going to be nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> It has begun!!!!!
> 
> 16.6 Skimmer Skiff
> Kingston Grey Hull and Console
> ...



Sweet man only thing I’d change on mine is a bigger motor.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

What motor did you go with?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I had a 30 hp etec from before this build, and I kept it on it for now. I plan on eventually gettin a 60 hp etec as it's the same weight as the 50 hp. But I imagine a 50 hp you'll be in the mid 30's no problem.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That flat black and grey is gonna look sick too man. I’m infinitely jealous


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What did u do with your 14 skimmer?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What did u do with your 14 skimmer?


I sold it.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

True, well I’m looking forward to seeing your build man. With the jackplate and trim tabs your gonna get some speed


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Very nice sled!


Thanks


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> View attachment 101874
> View attachment 101876
> View attachment 101878


I wonder does the plastictop bait well get slick then there's water on the deck?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I wonder does the plastictop bait well get slick then there's water on the deck?


He will find out the first time he is in hurry coming off platform.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I wonder does the plastictop bait well get slick then there's water on the deck?


Good point! Thanks for the heads up. I guess I will step off to either side. Crisis averted.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Good point! Thanks for the heads up. I guess I will step off to either side. Crisis averted.


It may not be I was just curious. Boats looking good when is it suppose to be ready?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm supposed to pick it up on Thursday.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> I'm supposed to pick it up on Thursday.


Oh wow I bet you're excited congratulations.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Oh wow I bet you're excited congratulations.


Yep super stoked!!!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I can answer that not really, but I really don't use my poling platform that much, mostly for flat lines if I'm snapper fishing on the channel edge. But I've never slipped or lost my balance on the plastic even when it's wet (on the bait well).


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man she looks awesome, tell me what kinda speed u get outa her when u get her wet man....


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Finally got her home!! Bobby and the crew at Skimmer Skiff really did a great job!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man she looks so sick!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man she looks so sick!


It turned out better than I had hoped. These guys really dont get enough credit for the work they do.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new ride. Enjoy!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Congrats! Boat looks awesome.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Zika said:


> Congrats on the new ride. Enjoy!


Thanks definitely looking forward to getting it out in the water!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> Congrats! Boat looks awesome.


Thank You!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

You been gettin her out on the water at all bud? Just wonderin what kinda numbers you got outa her?


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

CPurvis said:


> Picking it up tomorrow!
> View attachment 102562


Sure looks nice, great size. Could you tell me what model# that continental trailer is?


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

CPurvis said:


> Thank You!


I was thinking about the 14’ Skimmer. Any thoughts as it will be my first skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nick_TX27 said:


> I was thinking about the 14’ Skimmer. Any thoughts as it will be my first skiff.


Go with the 16 instead of buying the 14 and selling next year for a bigger boat.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I agree the 16 isn’t that much heavier of a boat, and it’s a lot wider and more comfortable especially if u ever plan to camp


----------

